# alphabetical order in civil service



## improzak (Feb 16, 2006)

I am hoping someone could shed some light on this for me. If my prospective police department is hiring an employee and there is a tie in score, can the department hire whoever they want out of that tie or to they have to go in order of last name? Thanks.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Chief's love ties......On that note draw your own conclusion and it also goes for promotions too.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Knee pads: $19.95

Lip gloss: $1.79

Having Chief pick you in a tie: Priceless


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Thoughtful arrangements of flowers also can brighten up the chiefs office along with fruit baskets....


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

> _THE RP__
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind flowers and fruit baskets, how about a box of Cuban's and some blue label........


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

improzak said:


> I am hoping someone could shed some light on this for me. If my prospective police department is hiring an employee and there is a tie in score, can the department hire whoever they want out of that tie or to they have to go in order of last name? Thanks.


I'm not sure, but I do know that if more than one is hired with a tie score then the seniority list is in alphabetical order. (ask me how I know!!!:hump: )

I would imagine that a bypass of someone on a list, even for alphabetical reasons, would have to be justified to Civil Service in writing just like any other bypass. I would also imagine, however, that the bypassed party would have a tougher time at a CS hearing if his only reason to be ahead of you was because he's Mrs. Aaronson's son and you're Mrs. Zyzowski's.

Good luck.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

DVET1979 said:


> Nevermind flowers and fruit baskets, how about a box of Cuban's and some blue label........


Off topic but I just cracked open my bottle of Johhnie Blue.... holy CRAP I know why it's so expensive:martini:


----------

